# Help Needed - 2008 Nissan Pathfinder V8



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Everyone - I wish I had found you 2 days ago.

I've read enough in the last 24 hours to make me feel rather uneasy about this combination. I think wheelbase and gear ratios are my biggest concern.

I'd love some opinions based on the following:

03 28BHS:
Dryweight = 4930 lbs
tongue weight = 560 lbs
length = 29'
height = 10'

2008 Pathfinder 5.6 V8:
317 HP, 380 lb/ft, 3.53 ratio
112.3" wheelbase
Tow rating = 7,000 lbs, Tongue capacity = 700lbs
GCWR = 12,570 lbs
Truck weight = 5100 lbs
Estimated truck luggage, occupants, etc = 700 lbs (children are 3 and 5). Added to truck weight = Gross weight of 5,800 lbs.
Leaves approx 6,770 lbs for towing, or up to 1800 lbs for weight of hitch + trailer packing, etc. I recognize we don't want to get close to this 'limit' but figure with 800 lbs of 'stuff', we have 1000 lbs to "spare", to be "safe".

I've read enough about your experiences to respect your points of view and would give a lot of credence to your feedback.

Yesterday, I put a $500 deposit on the Outback, believing I was well within the weight limits, which I think we are, BUT, I had no idea about wheelbase, leverage in a sway, length capacity, etc. I've learned that from you, so thank you.

At this point, I have 4 options:
A) trade up to a Nissan Armada (123.2" wheelbase, 9100 lbs tow capability, wider track). Very $$







walk away from my $500 and look at a shorter Outback somewhere (though we really need an 8 sleeper for guests, etc). Moderately $ and a PITA.
C) while I am getting a friction control anti-sway and WDH with the unit, I could go with a $$ Hensley. Still some $$.
D) continue current course and see how everything handles.

The current owner pulls it with an Excursion without any problems at all (has done some long trips).

We live in NYC region and will travel around NY, VT, CT, so some hills are possible.

What do you guys think?

Your feedback is truly appreciated!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

You will not be happy at all with that combo.

I had a 2005 28BHS that was a handful with a 1/2 ton Dodge Pickup I had.

And I would definitely stay away from a friction sway control....they are only rated uo to a 23 foot trailer. If you decide to keep the 28, get a Reese Dual Cam or Equalizer hitch.

The 28BHS is only able to sleep 6 at most (2 in queen bed, 2 on dinette and 2 in bunks). You may want to look for a used 26RS (2 in rear slide queen, 2 on dinette, and quad bunks in the front) It would also suit your TV better.


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

wow, what a quandry!!! doesn't sound like a good combo, mostly because the tail will be wagging the dog

you are reallllly gonna need an equal-i-zer or Hensley

I was nervous about my Titan (but I have the extra long wheelbase: 159 vs 112) after reading all these posts, but seems to do ok

I would be kinda scared about a Pathfinder though---is an upgrade to an Armada a possiblity (I know $$$$) but is your family's safety and possible loss or destruction of property worth the money in the long run (or insurance increase after a claim)

hate to be pessimistic, but you asked lol

ps, we're from NY and would love to hook up to do some camping---could show you some great cgs in the Adirondacks once you decide.....


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

I've got to second what was previously stated. My wife has a Pathfinder too and I never even considered pulling our 21RS with it. Got a great deal on a used '06 Expedition and have been very pleased with the way it pulls, not to mention the peace of mind I have while on the road. Another thing I was introduced to when we purchased our TT was the term called "the sail" of the trailer. This has to do with the amount of air the front surface of the trailer catches while being pulled. I'm sure some one else can even do a better job of explaining this. After considering this factor, I looked for a TV with a larger profile and with more power. Just something else to think about???


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

I wouldn't recommend even trying that combo. By the time you get all your clothes, food, etc. loaded in the trailer you'll probably be a lot closer to your max. tow weight than you think you will be, and may very well even be over. The Pathfinder would most likely struggle pulling that heavy a trailer, especially with that axle ratio. Plus with that long a trailer and the short wheel base of the Pathfinder, it will definitely be the tail wagging the dog and you'd have a lot of problems with sway. As far as sway control goes, regardless of what your tow vehicle is, a friction control is not adequate for any trailer 25 ft. or longer - you'll want the Reese Dual Cam, Equalizer, Hensley or Pro-Pride system.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Can you get the current owner to take the trailer to a weight station? I'm guessing you'll be VERY surprised to see what it really weighs vs. what the sticker says.

Sticker doesn't include
Awning
Battery/Batteries
Full Propane tanks
Sometimes the stove
Full Water tank (~8lbs gallon...30 gallon in 240lbs)
Food
Gear...your gear will weigh a LOT more than you think

Just how much does a cooler weight when you pack it for a week...60-70lbs?

I know you don't want to hear this, but I honestly believe you will be over your GVW limits.

The cost of a new truck is steep, but the cost to family/other if you have an accident is insurmountable.

Someone on this forum once said you can actually "tow" an Outback with an riding lawn mower...it is about stopping and controlling the trailer during unforeseen events that really test the limit of your tow vehicle.

BTW...when I first came to this group, I wanted a 28RSS and had a Ford Expedition. I didn't want to buy a new TV, but with the comments from everyone here I did purchase a new vehicle and I NEVER once had any towing related problems.


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you for the info so far. You have all confirmed my fears, unfortunately.

I could not agree more - we are looking to play safe and will not put ourselves and others in harms way.

I know feedback in this regard from other posts has made many a driver change their TV, trailer, or both. I really want/need to stay into the 8 sleeper range (this 03 had a queen, folding couch, dinette, 2 bunks....but granted the dinette and couch could not sleep 2 adults comfortably). We have 2 ex racing greyhounds that could become campers this summer, so the space will be very helpful.

We are more inclined to change the TV than move to a shorter unit and have called our Nissan dealer for some pricing into an Armada with the tow package. While I'd love to go the way of a pick up, we can't given we have to transport the dogs. Not sure what other full size SUV options are out there.

I would expect the Armada (9,100 lbs tow, 123.2" wheelbase) wouldn't have a problem with sway, especially if we added a Hensley. PLEASE tell me you all would agree?

Again, really appreciate your input. THANK YOU!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Replacement TV Opts

1 - Some type of 4 door truck (I won't get into brands...I've had them all so I don't really care). Going this route gives you the ability to add a canopy and carry the dogs in the back. A canopy will also offer you a bit of security. And...if you decide to go with a 5er down the road....









2 - What about the same Excursion the current owner of the trailer has. Offer him/her a package deal...truck and trailer!!

3 - A good used 3/4 ton Suburban would do just about everything you need. I only sold mine and replaced with the F-350 due to the family getting into riding motorcycles. Our 3/4 Suburban did a GREAT job pulling our 28RSS all over Oregon, and we have some LARGE Mt. ranges to pass over.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

28BHS and a Pathfinder.......YIKES comes to mind









I have the aforementioned trailer and would not even consider this pairing. As mentioned a 3/4 ton Suburban, Excursion, or 4 door 3/4 ton pick-up with a camper shell would be good options. I think the Armada might be a little light in the wheelbase as well. The good news for you is that new and used trucks/SUV's are selling for a song in most regions.

The 28BHS is a great floorplan that we have no intention of upgrading even after 5 years of use. Just gotta have a decent tow vehicle.

Good Luck









ON EDIT: We have slept 8 in the 28BHS on many occaisions, usually with two kiddies on the couch, and once slept 9 with little ones also on the bottom bunk. You can comfortably sleep 6 adults, and reasonably 7.


----------

